# Dubstep Halloween music? Yes please. [Free download]



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

Free Download: http://soundcloud.com/jim-speight/halloween-dubstep-for-your-soul


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice......I'm picturing either a vampire or zombie themed night club scene. Also would make great atmosphere music for a midway at a scream park.


----------



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

Bryan_Tolley said:


> Nice......I'm picturing either a vampire or zombie themed night club scene. Also would make great atmosphere music for a midway at a scream park.


Thank you, good sir. I appreciate the comment!


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Downloading it right now. Found a use for it in my haunt.


----------

